# Is this Purpleheart



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Someone gave this to me and I was told it was purpleheart. I know it is very hard. Any help would be appreciated.
Sorry for the crappy pictures.


----------



## ffjdh (Apr 16, 2010)

Yup, that's purple heart. If you like the color try not to put it in an area that gets direct sunlight, it will turn a brown color.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

It is very hard you will notice where the saw blad kind of burns through the wood instead of cutting.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Yap, LOL*



crolf said:


> Someone gave this to me and I was told it was purpleheart. I know it is very hard. Any help would be appreciated.
> Sorry for the crappy pictures.


Yap, that's purpleheart. I have a piece of it, just waiting on a special project for it. It is definitely HARD. I'll have to get a new saw blades and sharpen my thickness plane blades before I start, LOL, :lol:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Fluorescent lighting will also cause the color to fade to a milk chocolate color. Keep it covered to help protect the color.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

I got a couple of boards 2 inches thick X 8 inches wide X 2 ft long plus some shorter pieces. It is weathered grey from being outside, plus the boards have some cracks running through it. It was the flooring in a military trailer. 
Well it fade with a poly finish on it?


----------



## jficke13 (Jul 17, 2013)

It's my understanding that it will fade no matter what.

However,

I've been told (never tried it) that the UV resistant marine, or spar, varnishes used for ship decks or masts will slow down fading process.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

I learned I could heat it and it would bring out the purple and stay. I made some duck calls a year ago and they are still a deep purple.


----------



## mpIX (May 30, 2013)

Now that the threads been revived here's a link of interest, guy claims 20 years and color still good since using a nasty solvent based conversion varnish - Purple heart finishing


----------



## jficke13 (Jul 17, 2013)

It suggests using conversion varnish. That's not really a "but in quarts and brush on" kind of stuff.

Also, the guy says its in his bathroom. It's UV rays that brown the color, so I wonder how much sunlight the bathroom cabinets he built are getting?


----------



## jficke13 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ooops. Doublepost. Sorry.


----------



## mpIX (May 30, 2013)

Idk he did't say but it is a major point in the post he quoted... 

Personally i never mixed up a "conversion varnish" just going on his description. 

I lack long term experience with Purple Heart wood. Had a HiFi amp by Wavelength Audio/Purple Heart sides affixed to a stainless steel chassis, only i my interest quickly changed from it's 300B based triode tubes to the 45 triode tube and i didn't keep it long enough to notice any changes in color.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Please wear gloves and at least a dust mask when working with Purple Heart...

Many people have reactions or/and allergies to this wood before a finish coat is put on it. General reactions are that it irritates the skin, eyes, sinus, throat, lungs... Allergic reactions include anaphylaxis. Those people don't know if they are going to be affected until it happens.

At least that is the precautions I was taught on that wood when I was an apprentice.


----------



## Mojoe (Oct 13, 2013)

Recently bought some 1/8" planks of purpleheart for a butterfly inlay for a child's bed...perhaps I should reconsider. Was looking for a color to slightly offset the expresso (dark brown, almost black) stain, will African Padauk lose its color?


----------

